# Help!  Used wrong mode on Vivitar 2800.



## alanmoll (Jan 2, 2011)

I just took several rolls of film with the Vivitar 2800 flash, using the aperature setting for Blue mode.  However, I then discoverd that the flash unit was set to Red mode.

Did I over or underexpose the film???


----------

